# Xpress flats boat



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

JB the Redfisher said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Xpress 185 flats boats? How do they compare to traditional Fiberglass flats boats?


Yes.
Noisier in every way.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Poling it backwards is the best bet to quite down hull slap on a john boat.


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

Man, two responses that I just really don't fully agree with.



MariettaMike said:


> Yes.
> Noisier in every way.


Noiser, yes... but not very noticeable compared to a traditional aluminum boat. 



Backcountry 16 said:


> Poling it backwards is the best bet to quite down hull slap on a john boat.


The 185 Skiff is not a john boat. Its a modified V flats skiff. 


Do a search for "Xpress 185 Skiff" on here and few other forums and you'll get great replies. I've had mine for almost a year; its a 2017 with a 115 SHO on the back. I run mid 40s solo, low 40s with two - three people. I float in 7-8" depending on load and will run in less when almost fully jacked. Wide, stable, and has a ton of storage. 

Here's mine: https://www.microskiff.com/attachments/20190412_161059-01-jpeg.76478/


----------



## JB the Redfisher (Jan 5, 2020)

FishWithChris said:


> Man, two responses that I just really don't fully agree with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris,
i really like the reduced maintenance Aluminum offers vs. FG. One more question i have is about the big water characteristics. How does your 185 handle chop? I am fishing in the northern gulf (MS Gulf Coast) and have fairly significant chop to run through to get to the barrier islands.


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

A tight 1-2 is about all I'll really take her into. Anything more and, well... It's a skiff. 

I'd recommend looking into the H20B for the MS GC. Or if your budget allows, the X21 or X23. Bigger hulls (hyper-lift bay) that handle chop muchhh better while still getting shallow. H20B with a 150 and you're golden. What's your budget ? That will help.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

FishWithChris said:


> Man, two responses that I just really don't fully agree with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see that it's more like a aluminum flats boat and poling backwards definitely wouldn't be ideal I thought it was of a
modified v and stand corrected.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Make sure you like it because resale is almost non-existent used. 

To be fair I seriously considered the 16' version of this boat a few years ago. There are a lot of things to like about it. The Xpress dealer in Tampa had 2 of them at a VERY distressed price. They sell a ton of Xpress bay and bass boats, but they almost could't give away these 2 flats boats. I decided if they were that tough to sell brand new, at a very good price point, I didn't think I would try to outsmart the economic forces of supply and demand. 

Fit and finish was pretty rough and they were quite heavy compared to a similar size glass boat.


----------

